# bee newbie!



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

we are moving to a farm & my husband is taking some bee workshops. 

we will start small, but looking for general advice, info etc..... farm is organic, large, most of pastures is already farmed with hay, barley & corn. 

we will have a garden for veggies & flowers. 

i'm sure he will gather info at his workshops, but i wanted to say hi & see what everyone in this forum had as far as input for us newbies.

thank you!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

We tend to do better when someone asks specific questions. You need to keep in mind that often times beekeepers don't agree. So if you ask 3 different beekeepers the same question and you get 3 or 4 different answers....it doesn't necessarily mean that any of them are wrong.

I recommend watching youtube videos by 'thefatbeeman'. Most of his stuff is really good. You have to be careful when watching some of the videos on youtube because many of them are made by brand new enthusiastic beekeepers that don't have a clue.

Check out beesource.com. The forums are really good and there is a live chat most evenings.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the world of beekeeping. I would suggest joining a local bee club. We joined 3 in our area. This site has some great people and you will gain some great information.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

I am interested in bee keeping also. What is an average cost for starting up, a single hive complete, a queen and some worker bees?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

HerseyMI said:


> I am interested in bee keeping also. What is an average cost for starting up, a single hive complete, a queen and some worker bees?


That is an interesting question this year. The price for bees has gone through the roof and there aren't nearly as many suppliers shipping bees this year. Probably $100 for a package of bees is my best guestimate. Of course you can try to catch a swarm which would be free, but not a sure thing. Some beekeeping clubs offer 'scholarships' to new beekeepers and will provide them with a hive of bees. Worth checking into.

You can make your own veil out of fiberglass mosquito screening, a wide brimmed hat, a bit of fabric and some draw strings. If you want to buy one they are $15. You can wear leather gloves and pull your sleeves down over the cuffs. I duct tape the cuffs if the bees are running hot. You can buy bee gloves for $10.45 

Bare minimum stuff you need to buy:

Bottom board: $14.25
Flat wood cover: $10.50
Deep super: $19.30
Frames for deep super: $11.00
Smoker: $31.00
Total: $86.05

or you can buy a beginners kit:

Deep super, frames w/plastic foundation(I don't recommend plastic foundation), smoker, hive tool, veil, gloves, entrance feeder(don't recommend these either), book: First Lessons in Beekeeping, telescoping metal cover, inner cover and bottom board. $167.50

Prices from Dadant

The most important thing that you need(well you don't strictly 'need' it) is an experienced beekeeper that is willing to teach you how to keep bees.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beekeeping is not a cheap hobby but it is very exciting and fulfilling, and rewarding as you get into it. Also we need bees to survive and the more that get into beekeeping the better our plant polination is and the better food we produce.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the quick replies. Would it be worth it to buy a used empty hive and clean it, assuming they may have had mites or whatever in the past?


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Is this a decent price.... new?

Basic Hive: 1 Deep,10 Frame ,10 Foundation,1 Super,10 Frame ,10 Foundation,1 Bottom Board,1 Inner Cover,1 White Aluminum Top Cover,1 Entrance Reducer, ONLY $110.00


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of beekeeping supply company's on line. here is just one.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/

In Hersey Michigan you need two deeps to over winter bees, you need 20 frames and 20 sheets of foundation unless you are going to try to let the bees draw out some of the frames with out foundation. One super will work to start but you will want more by the third year.

Entrance reducers are simple to make. a 3/4x3/4 inch stick about 16 inches long.

 Al


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

thank you! 

my hubby did go to a seminar yesterday, got loads of info & really enjoyed it. he is off to another today actually, hosted by the nearest group to us, which he will most likely join. 

we are in western PA if anyone is nearby & has advice for our area. 

 ~ thx!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing wrong in my mind on used equipment as long as you do a good job cleaning it. Hive bodies and even supers should be scorched and the supers should also be sanded afterwards so you don't get the char in the honey. Frames should be scraped clean then soaked for a couple days in a bleach mix, I use 4:1 gallon ratio.

 Al


----------



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

I would recommend doing some research and getting a plan before buying any equipment. For instance, deciding on what size supers to get. We have standardized so we have only use one size super and frame. Alot of folks will want to sell you supplies. Just because its for sale and someone uses it, dosen't mean you need it. 

My favorite source for information on bees is www.bushfarms.com 
He has a very common sense approach that trusts the bees to do what they know how to do.


----------

